# Hunting/killing rattle snakes?



## Leaky

Don't know if this is the right forum to ask, but -----? Any way, I've keep running into stuff about killing rattle snakes that have left me wondering? Is it legal to hunt/kill rattle snakes in Utah? Please site the legal reference. I've hunted on the DWR but can't find an answer. I've heard that you can only kill a rattler if you are threatened???? Is this fact? I've seen many posts of folks going on organize hunting trips, hunting them for the eating experience, etc. Now, please let's not get into a arguing over morale, them versus us, etc. discussion. Just want to know the legal answer. Anyone have an answer? Wouldn't mind trying one for dinner but not about to if it isn't legal. In my 75 yrs. I've only killed 2 to my best memory (reactionary kills but to be honest not self defense), but, just wondering? Left the others alone.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

No you can not kill them in Utah.



> you can only kill a rattler if you are threatened????


This is the only time you can kill them.


----------



## Riverrat77

I don't have a legal reference but I'll get it for you Leaky. As far as I know, there are only a couple species or subspecies (not sure how they're classified) that are protected. I'd imagine the rest would be fair game but I'll look around and make sure. I don't know why you couldn't take one or a few to eat if they weren't a protected game animal or on one of the protected species lists.


----------



## Riverrat77

Leaky, here is something I found from a wildlife board meeting saying that all rattlesnakes in Utah are off limits as far as killing and retaining any or all parts of the carcass except for Great Basin Rattlesnakes which may be killed and retained if safety is the reason for killing them. I don't know if the rules have changed but I'll keep digging and edit this post.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meeting ... -08-07.pdf

From the amphibian/reptile collection guidebook:

(xviii) Western rattlesnake, Viperidae Family (Crotalus
viridis) is controlled for collection, prohibited for
importation, and controlled for possession, as
provided in Subsection (4).

(2) All species and subspecies of reptiles not listed in Subsection
(1) are classified as noncontrolled for collection, importation and
possession, except as provided in Subsection (5).
(3) A person may not:
(a) knowingly disturb the den of any reptile or kill, capture, or
harass any reptile within 100 yards of a reptile den without first
obtaining a certificate of registration from the Division; or
(b) indiscriminately kill any reptile.
*(4)(a) Western rattlesnakes, Crotalus viridis, may be killed without
a certificate of registration only for reasons of human safety.
(b) The carcass of a Western rattlesnake killed pursuant to
Subsection (a) may be retained for personal use only.*

Now... this being said... I'd guess that if you took a walk in an area known for rattlesnakes, were struck or struck at by one, then it would be reasonable to assume (even if its not the smartest thing to do to go climbing around in snake country in the summer) that your safety would be at risk and taking out the snake would provide you with a measure of safety. Its kind of a loophole that probably would never be prosecuted unless you make a real public habit out of it but if you want to try snake, there's your way I guess.


----------



## Nueces

Those things give me the creeps! Didn't someone post last year there was a 6 footer coiled up in a bush when they were fishing the Middle Provo?

I don't mind them if I can see them, I just wonder how close I get and never see some? -)O(-


----------



## Riverrat77

Nueces said:


> Those things give me the creeps! Didn't someone post last year there was a 6 footer coiled up in a bush when they were fishing the Middle Provo?
> 
> I don't mind them if I can see them, I just wonder how close I get and never see some? -)O(-


I love em.... I think they're the coolest.... but I don't know that I'd go catch one and eat it just because. The only one I've ever seen in the desert struck at a buddy's heels when he hopped a sagebrush chasing a rabbit. I just happened to see it strike at him and called his attention to it. Unfortunately, there wasn't enough left to think about eating when the dust cleared. :? I don't know that I'd have shot it because it was just a little one. Thought just occurred to me too.... if you are out tramping around or whatever, you probably have to be careful the one you shoot isn't a protected or endangered species. I don't know how much safety protection you'd have based on the guidebook. It almost just sounds like its more trouble than its worth just to try rattler. I'd imagine it'd just be easier to call the Rodizio Grill and find out when they'd be having some rattlesnake on the menu... thats where I tried it for the first time.


----------



## gdog

Here's one I took a pic of while turkey hunting in TX....









You can have them all!


----------



## Riverrat77

Thats a great picture.... I've had uncles and cousins run into LOTS of big rattlers in New Mexico, just walking through the desert hunting or whatever. I think they're gorgeous and most folks seem to hate them but they've got their place, just like anything else. 8)


----------



## Gaston

I've seen more Big rattlers lately than ever. Problem is I can't hear the dam things rattle anymore. Make's it kind of nerve racking out hunting when in snake country -)O(-


----------



## Leaky

Gaston,
Sounds like you have the same hearing problem I have (loss of mid to high freq. level sound). I have to rely on Sparky to alert me. Might be too late for both of us.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I say kill them all. I had one close call and im just glad he allready eat or I would be dead right now.I hate them dam things.all snakes that is.


----------



## Bax*

I came across the same info the Riverrat posted. The verbage that confused me though was about retaining the animal if safety is a concern. It didnt seem to imply that the animal had to be dead or alive to "retain" it.

My dad had a Timber? Rattler when I was a boy that lived in a locked cage he built. His name was Buzz. We used to sit around as a family and watch him being fed. He would bite a mouse, and then the mouse would jump all around and then finally die. Then the snake would slowly slither over and eat it. Intersting how little the snake had to do to get a meal.


----------



## Riverrat77

Bax* said:


> My dad had a Timber? Rattler when I was a boy that lived in a locked cage he built. His name was Buzz. We used to sit around as a family and watch him being fed. He would bite a mouse, and then the mouse would jump all around and then finally die. Then the snake would slowly slither over and eat it. Intersting how little the snake had to do to get a meal.


 8) Sweet..... I've only ever seen a boa constricter being fed before.... that was pretty cool too. Waving the frozen rat in front of her face and then trying to make sure you get your hand back before the coils pull you into the cage. Dude wasn't ready when she struck and almost didn't get out of the way. :shock:


----------



## Bax*

Riverrat77 said:


> 8) Sweet..... I've only ever seen a boa constricter being fed before.... that was pretty cool too. Waving the frozen rat in front of her face and then trying to make sure you get your hand back before the coils pull you into the cage. Dude wasn't ready when she struck and almost didn't get out of the way. :shock:


Snakes are pretty sick to watch eat. Its crazy to see their jaw open as much as it does, and then swallow a meal whole! I used to have a milk snake that was a little bigger around than a pencil and he would eat pinkys (baby mice) and those were about twice to three times bigger around than the snake. I wonder if your friend was ever bitten waiving food in his snake's face.


----------



## Riverrat77

The time I saw was close.... she grabbed the rat right below where the tail connects and when she whipped herself around the rat, he said he felt her body go whipping by. Normally I don't think he messes with her like that but he hadn't fed her for a couple days so that when my co-worker and I came by we could see him feed her. She was fat and healthy so starvation was certainly not an issue.  I don't remember if he said she'd ever gotten him or not. My brother had ball pythons in college and loved feeding them little mice. I've always wanted a king snake personally.... I think they're pretty cool.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

My inlaw have a python and they feed him live mices and he cathes them mices fast and it cool to watch. They are runing around in the cage and next thing you know they are getting wrpaed up by him and there dead.I just like watching him eat. other then that he can stay in his cage.


----------



## Lycan

I think rattlesnakes are very cool looking, but they scare the bejebus out of me. I've been bitten by bull snakes a couple times, and a garter, but thankfully I've only encountered a rattler a couple times in the wild and at a safe enough distance.


----------



## Chaser

I think what they are referring to in "retaining a snake when safety is a concern" is that it would help the hospital identify the correct antivenin for your treatment. Seems to me I have heard it said that if you get bit by a snake it's a good idea to have someone else kill it and try to bring it in for ID so you can be properly treated. Kinda funny though- the laws concerning rattlers are pretty hazy.


----------



## Renegade

I wonder what possessed the first cro-magnon gourmet to look at a rattlesnake and say "Hey, that looks delicious!"


----------



## Leaky

Well, the bottom line is - It's not legal to kill a rattler unless you're in danger in Utah. Can't kill one for a meal. I can live with that.  I guess all the rattler meat comes from Texas where they have publicized round ups. This thread got a bit away from the original question, but that's ok. Was informative.


----------



## redleg

I don't remember ever reading that it is legal to kill mice I find in my shed or muskrats in my dog food, but I do .


----------



## GSPonPoint

My 2 year old nephew picked up an 18" rattler a couple weeks ago. He was going for a walk with his parents above Bountiful. He was running around playing having a good time when apparently he reached down between some rocks and pulled out the snake. Fortunately he was not bitten. It shook his parents up pretty good. Needless to say the boys dad killed the snake. It was a Great Basin Rattler.


----------



## shotgunwill

I almost stepped on two myself, you'd think I'd be a little more alert by now....... 

Both of them were laying parallel to the trails, one was a Timber Rattler(NE Georgia) and the other one I'm not sure which kind it was, but it sure was a fatty! When I hike, I bring my Derringer( 2 .410's of #6).


----------



## Bax*

shotgunwill said:


> I almost stepped on two myself, you'd think I'd be a little more alert by now.......
> 
> Both of them were laying parallel to the trails, one was a Timber Rattler(NE Georgia) and the other one I'm not sure which kind it was, but it sure was a fatty! When I hike, I bring my Derringer( 2 .410's of #6).


They make derringers in .410s?


----------



## HJB

If you want to see Rattlers, head up Burch Creek Canyon and Bues Canyon above WSU in Ogden. My neighbor was up there last year one day and counted 20 rattlers in a 3 mile walk.
He told me that you will find one every time if you look, sure enough I went up with him and we found one within about 10 minutes. I went home after that :shock: 

So what if you don't kill one and then it kills someone else??? I say they are all dangerous and if you leave one alive, it could kill someone. SO KILL THEM!!! :twisted:


----------



## middlefork

HJB said:


> If you want to see Rattlers, head up Burch Creek Canyon and Bues Canyon above WSU in Ogden. My neighbor was up there last year one day and counted 20 rattlers in a 3 mile walk.
> He told me that you will find one every time if you look, sure enough I went up with him and we found one within about 10 minutes. I went home after that :shock:
> 
> So what if you don't kill one and then it kills someone else??? I say they are all dangerous and if you leave one alive, it could kill someone. SO KILL THEM!!! :twisted:


I grew up in that area and spent many days in those canyons. I did see a few. Most were left alone and a few were "relocated" 8) Sounds like they are doing well!

How many people have died from a rattle snake bite in Utah in the last year? Pets and little children are in more danger than an adult from the bite. You may wish you are going to die but rarely do.


----------



## DallanC

Bax* said:


> They make derringers in .410s?


.410s fit inside of .45 cal chambers. Wont for for revolvers as the shells are too long, but any break action .45 will usually work.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> They make derringers in .410s?
> 
> 
> 
> .410s fit inside of .45 cal chambers. Wont for for revolvers as the shells are too long, but any break action .45 will usually work.
> 
> -DallanC
Click to expand...

Thats a pretty cool idea. So you just shoot the 2.5" shells?
I dont think I have ever seen a .45 LC derringer before either. Thats cool


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Bax* said:


> shotgunwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost stepped on two myself, you'd think I'd be a little more alert by now.......
> 
> Both of them were laying parallel to the trails, one was a Timber Rattler(NE Georgia) and the other one I'm not sure which kind it was, but it sure was a fatty! When I hike, I bring my Derringer( 2 .410's of #6).
> 
> 
> 
> They make derringers in .410s?
Click to expand...

Here is a sweet little princess. :twisted: 
http://www.gunblast.com/Taurus-Judge.htm


----------



## Bax*

I've seen and handled the Taurus Judge, just never seen a Derringer .45 LC / 410 before. 

I still cant get past what a strange lookin' gun the Judge is....


----------



## Doc

Here's a site to look at. One, at least, comes with interchangeble barrels. I've never shot one but it does look interesting. http://www.bondarms.com/

Here's some testimonials for snakes, moles and grouse. http://www.bondarms.com/isnakeguntestims.php Interesting it shows a picture of a den of snakes claiming the snakes are from Utah. Isn't this the picture that has been sent around the internet a few times but the snakes are not necessarily from here?

My wife has "the judge" and really likes shooting it, both with .410 and .45 LC. I just load some birdshot into my .45 acp or .357 when I'm in snake country. Problem is, I can't hear the rascals anymore so have to be much more careful.


----------



## Lycan

Bax* said:


> I've seen and handled the Taurus Judge, just never seen a Derringer .45 LC / 410 before.
> 
> I still cant get past what a strange lookin' gun the Judge is....


It is a strange looking gun indeed, but I've had quite a bit of fum with it. The .410 in there doesn't recoil much at all, those .410 derringers on the other hand......OUCH!!! /**|**\


----------



## smokin577

My father was in school most of my life and was a in to herpatology he used to catch and retian rattle snakes. He would actually do it for research on antiven. research he would milk them and them go. So I grew up around them they are interesting and make some good eating. When I lived in Texas away from my Dad I did some work catching and destroying them I even did the ever famous RATTLE SNAKE ROUND UP once. Down in the South they view them differently here in the West, out here they are controlled and not supposed to harmed unless life and liberty are at stake this state is not as bad about this as California.


----------



## shotgunwill

HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION BATMAN!!


----------



## wapiti67

I was bitten by a rattler when I was 16 done by Yuba reservior. I spent a week in Gunnison hospital and had to get a skin graft because of the tissue damage. I KILL all rattle snake I encounter! They make great backing for Recurve bows.


----------



## megadeth79

I HATE snakes and especially ones that can kill me such as the rattle snake! I've encountered a couple hunting and I throw rocks on them praying that it kills them, yeah I know they eat the mice and the whole food pyramid stays in balance but I DO NOT CARE!!! well thats my thoughts on snakes


----------



## burge

NASTY SNAKES! - Bill Cosby


----------

